# Whats your favorite target stabilizer set up?????????????



## ontarget7

Just started to get into a little target shooting and was curious what weight and length configuration are some of you using. Include V Bar or side bar as well. I know it comes down to a personal preference thing but would like to hear some different input. I shot my first UBA State 5 spot yesterday and I can see myself getting into the paper shooting.


----------



## "Supertec"

Look up the rules in the NFAA first for the class you wish to shoot in ... then ask this question again ?


----------



## ontarget7

"Supertec" said:


> Look up the rules in the NFAA first for the class you wish to shoot in ... then ask this question again ?


Sorry I forgot to mention freestyle


----------



## Monster X

Doinker Fatty Elite 37.5" and Doinker Fatty 15" side.


----------



## reaperjb7

Right now...
Doinker Fatty 33" with 7.8 oz out front
Fatty 12" side with 23.8 oz coming back

Shot them well

Ordered and have tried and love 
Fuse Carbon Blades 33"
Fuse 12" side bar 
over 30 oz of weights to play with! Can't Wait!


----------



## ontarget7

reaperjb7 said:


> Right now...
> Doinker Fatty 33" with 7.8 oz out front
> Fatty 12" side with 23.8 oz coming back
> 
> Shot them well
> 
> Ordered and have tried and love
> Fuse Carbon Blades 33"
> Fuse 12" side bar
> over 30 oz of weights to play with! Can't Wait!


Why so much weight ? 
Thanks for the input


----------



## NEVADAPRO

ontarget7 said:


> Why so much weight ?
> Thanks for the input


The weight depends on different variables. How much weight are you holding at full draw? What is the mass weight of your bow? How long is your stabilizer? How long is your V-Bar? Does your dot sit perfectly in the middle of the "X"....or does it drop out of the "X" at say...6 o'clock? There are a ton of variables that make up this equation!! It takes trial and error, but it is worth it. Just by moving, or re-moving one 1-ounce weight from the main bar or V-Bar can fix everything!! Other times you will have to move your V-bar in, towards the riser/string or out away from the riser/string. You may have to move the V-bar up or down! But make no mistake...once you find the "sweetspot", you will KNOW IT!!! Alot of this needs to be done at 40-60 yards (or where ever you feel comfortable shooting). You can really see your groups tighten up or blow apart depending on your set-up. Again, 1-ounce moved here or there, can make a HUGE difference!! Good luck and God bless


----------



## TRB

Slow Motion Stablizers/ 34" front rod cross/carbon weave textured finish and 15" side rod cross/carbon weave as well. 3 1/3 oz. on front and 11oz on side. Stiffest rods anywhere to be found and very fast setteling time. I've tried them all and these rods are by far the best improvement in aiming equipment. My bows just pop foreward and no re-coil to be felt in the hand due to their state of the art material/design. Gives my scope the SLOW MOTION...


----------



## field14

Merlin Archery Centre's TRIAD stabilizer, 30" long. I'm not presently using the side/v-bar configuration of the TRIAD system; finding that the Merlin Excalibur's balance is such, along with the natural grip angle, to not need "side-weighting" or back weighting to make the bow hold more solidly. 

But then, the lack of use of side-bars/v-bars is ME...I've never been a real fan of back weights sticking out, hahaha...they always make me feel like they are in my way or the in the way of the guy next to me, and positively in the way in the bow racks, hahaha. Other people swear by them, but I learned to shoot my bows without any "side weighting", so when I put on a side weight, I naturally will counter that weight in the opposite direction, which makes a mess of things for me.


----------



## mastermind1769

I'm shooting a 34" Fat Max on the front, hung at 14 degrees down with the index, and 12" v-bars down low. the index made a huge difference in my sight picture, instead of the dot moving in a figure 8, it now just bobs up and down a little during my shot sequence.

the index isnt around yet in this pic, but you can see where the v-bars are.


----------



## reaperjb7

nevadapro said:


> the weight depends on different variables. How much weight are you holding at full draw? What is the mass weight of your bow? How long is your stabilizer? How long is your v-bar? Does your dot sit perfectly in the middle of the "x"....or does it drop out of the "x" at say...6 o'clock? There are a ton of variables that make up this equation!! It takes trial and error, but it is worth it. Just by moving, or re-moving one 1-ounce weight from the main bar or v-bar can fix everything!! Other times you will have to move your v-bar in, towards the riser/string or out away from the riser/string. You may have to move the v-bar up or down! But make no mistake...once you find the "sweetspot", you will know it!!! Alot of this needs to be done at 40-60 yards (or where ever you feel comfortable shooting). You can really see your groups tighten up or blow apart depending on your set-up. Again, 1-ounce moved here or there, can make a huge difference!! Good luck and god bless


exactly


----------



## DCON

A lot of variables and personal preferences here, ya gotta do what works for you! Personally I shoot a Vantage Elite at 32" with a 36" Bstinger main with 5.5 oz up front and a 15" backbar with 17 oz.


----------



## recurvist22

Currently a B-stinger 36" front with 2oz out front and twin 12" v-bars with 6 on the left and 2 on the right of a Maxxis 35


----------



## psemadman

33" Stinger on front with 6oz and a 15" Stinger on back with 15oz. Spots and 3D. Works like a champ.


----------



## ontarget7

NEVADAPRO said:


> The weight depends on different variables. How much weight are you holding at full draw? What is the mass weight of your bow? How long is your stabilizer? How long is your V-Bar? Does your dot sit perfectly in the middle of the "X"....or does it drop out of the "X" at say...6 o'clock? There are a ton of variables that make up this equation!! It takes trial and error, but it is worth it. Just by moving, or re-moving one 1-ounce weight from the main bar or V-Bar can fix everything!! Other times you will have to move your V-bar in, towards the riser/string or out away from the riser/string. You may have to move the V-bar up or down! But make no mistake...once you find the "sweetspot", you will KNOW IT!!! Alot of this needs to be done at 40-60 yards (or where ever you feel comfortable shooting). You can really see your groups tighten up or blow apart depending on your set-up. Again, 1-ounce moved here or there, can make a HUGE difference!! Good luck and God bless


Good advice.......... I have found your balance transfer in your stance from front to back critical and having to adjust to different weights. Striving to find that sweet spot is definitely trial and error. Thanks for the input


----------



## dpattarcher

On my mr7 im running 20" main bar with 3 oz and 12.5" side bar with 3oz there smooth stability


----------



## blueglide1

27" Fuse Blade with 10" Fuse Blade Side bar.3ounces on front and 7 on the side.


----------



## 2fingers

33" b-stinger 17.5oz, 12"right bstinger sidebar 12oz, 15" left b-stinger sidebar 26oz


----------



## martinb

What TRB said SLOW MOTION Stabilizers!


----------



## D.Trull

ontarget7 said:


> Just started to get into a little target shooting and was curious what weight and length configuration are some of you using. Include V Bar or side bar as well. I know it comes down to a personal preference thing but would like to hear some different input. I shot my first UBA State 5 spot yesterday and I can see myself getting into the paper shooting.


I shoot 30 inch and a 15 inch Doinker platinum


----------



## ultimatejay

TRB said:


> Slow Motion Stablizers/ 34" front rod cross/carbon weave textured finish and 15" side rod cross/carbon weave as well. 3 1/3 oz. on front and 11oz on side. Stiffest rods anywhere to be found and very fast setteling time. I've tried them all and these rods are by far the best improvement in aiming equipment. My bows just pop foreward and no re-coil to be felt in the hand due to their state of the art material/design. Gives my scope the SLOW MOTION...


Never heard of them and I can't find any info on them. Sure they are called "Slow motion"?


----------



## GeorgeSG

I bought a couple of bee stingers stablizers a few days ago only because they were cheap. does anybody has any info about them? do they make good products or are they not great?


----------



## GeorgeSG

GeorgeSG said:


> I bought a couple of bee stingers stablizers a few days ago only because they were cheap. does anybody has any info about them? do they make good products or are they not great?


a 30 inches bee stinger, and a 12 inches v bar


----------

